# Installer suggests against air for my daily?



## pianoman3182 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey guys so I had everything ready to go but not ordered. I did my homework since I was new. I go talk to an Air Lift Company certified installer and he strongly goes against installing air on my daily. Why? All the research I've done and I haven't heard any horror stories. Should I still have it installed? I was ready to order a Manual setup with Bilstein rear shocks, 8 Gauge power kit and SMC Water Trap. I really want air cause I don't want to have to take my damn wheels over to adjust coilovers, and I want to go ultra low.

The guy said that the plastic air lines can crack in the cold, air leaks are common, that my compressor can get water inside it, freeze and break or that my bag can get a leak and completely deflate. Is all this true? I've read on here and Vortex Air Ride Forum that a ton of people daily their air suspensions. What do I do?


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm in north jersey and have had 0 problems in 4k miles so far. Yeah, people get leaks, but they can be found, fixed, and never seen again.

Water traps and air brake anti freeze ward off (for the most part) any water that will get into your system.

So many people on this forum daily their air ride, myself included.

Buy quality, install it taking all the proper precautions (thread sealant, air line brake freeze, water traps, watch out for max pressure ratings on components), and you shouldn't have a problem bud.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

So you are really telling me an authorized air ride installer and maybe dealer recommended you NOT patronize his business citing shaky reasons? You also should not drive a car because it can KILL YOU. 

All ridiculous reasons so...

1. Idiot Installer

2. Troll


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Hello Chris.
I was wondering if someone is talking you out of air install or you decided to go with some other installer who seems to me has no idea what he is talking about.
From my understanding from your last message you were ready to purchase the kit and get it installed by me.
may i ask who is your "airlift certified" installer?


pianoman3182 said:


> Hey again,
> Hope you're enjoying the holidays! Okay so ive come up with the money and im getting the analog system with the 8 gauge power supply and the water trap. I only have one question. On the bag riders website it says the the water trap doesnt come with the required fittings. what fittings do i need and how many for you to be able to properly install this? thanks again! Ill be in contact soon for an install!
> 
> Chris





Rat4Life said:


> Hey Chris.
> Don't worry about the fitting for a water trap,i have some on hand.
> just get complete kit plus power supply and water trap i will handle the rest.
> complete clean install would take me 4-5 days to do.
> ...


----------



## pianoman3182 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Rat4Life,

I just wanted to get a second opinion/price before I committed to the install that's all. I'm still in the works of ordering the kit


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

pianoman3182 said:


> Hey Rat4Life,
> 
> I just wanted to get a second opinion/price before I committed to the install that's all. I'm still in the works of ordering the kit


 LOL wow thats very interesting way of getting second opinion.
i dont blame you for being paranoid about it,but trust me once you get it you will love it and would have hard time going back to coils specially on a daily driven vehicle.


----------



## pianoman3182 (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah it's just the comments the installer said made me a bit nervous so I wanted to get a second opinion to his opinion so i posted in stanceworks and here just to get some reassurance and some more experience on air


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

OP, what you were told by your second opinion is complete nonsense. DOT approved airline (which is the only air line any reputable installer uses) will not crack. Misha is the man for the job, you will receive the car from him in a 100% working order for a problem free daily

-Swoops


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

40k on air with some minor issues along the way...nothing crazy. Talk to Misha he'll take care of you.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

Swoops said:


> OP, what you were told by your second opinion is complete nonsense. DOT approved airline (which is the only air line any reputable installer uses) will not crack. Misha is the man for the job, you will receive the car from him in a 100% working order for a problem free daily
> 
> -Swoops


QFT


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

20k on air - not a problem in the world. below zero temps and all.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Get a new installer. Come to MD and I will do it for you. Whoever told you all of that is a fool. I daily my car with zero issues. The stuff leaks if you don't do it right. Airline wont crack. And you wont get water in your compressor, lol.


----------



## cb8xfactor (May 31, 2007)

Damn Misha how many of these threads do I have to chime in haha... to OP I was just like you in the beggining until I got in touch with Misha aka Rat4life. Not only was he highly recommended to me by a lot of ppl in NJ, but also by Bagriders. 

I have decided right there and then that if Misha wasnt installing my kit, I wasnt gonna go air. Ive been on air since june of 2011 and have had zero issues. I am just one of the many few who have had Misha to install airride in their cars... 

you have Misha+Bagriders+Swoops and his opinion about Misha= GO AIR... NOW!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

OP= that installer was just lazy and didn't want to do it. 
I agree with what everyone else said, Misha does top notch installs, Just look through some of the photo's in the show off thread.:thumbup:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

pianoman3182 said:


> The guy said that the plastic air lines can crack in the cold, air leaks are common, that my compressor can get water inside it, freeze and break or that my bag can get a leak and completely deflate. Is all this true? I've read on here and Vortex Air Ride Forum that a ton of people daily their air suspensions. What do I do?


Yes they can happen, but with proper care they most likely wont.

It's just like Dumb and Dumber





But honestly, I wouldn't worry. Just take care of your sht.


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

i know how youre feeling OP, it's a pretty big step to trust air ride if youre new to it. the day i got my air installed i had to drive 2 1/2 hours back home, which was a bit scary knowing my car was being held up by something i couldnt physically see or touch. but it is a very reliable system and as shown by some of those who have chimed in here, using air ride on a daily vehicle isn't a _bad_ idea by any means.

i also recommend that you be there during the install, since troubleshooting issues (if you have them) is much easier if you know how the whole thing works :thumbup:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Rat4Life said:


> Hello Chris.
> I was wondering if someone is talking you out of air install or you decided to go with some other installer who seems to me has no idea what he is talking about.
> From my understanding from your last message you were ready to purchase the kit and get it installed by me.
> may i ask who is your "airlift certified" installer?


:thumbup:

:wave:


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

air bags are not safe period! not to mention notching and cutting sway bars :screwy:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

serious?


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> serious?


no I was jk! :laugh: I have bagged my MKV R32 and the only way I would take the bags out is if I sell the car :snowcool:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I was gonna say... but there needs to be a sarcasm font. I am too dumb sometimes for internet sarcasm.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

albfelix said:


> no I was jk! :laugh: I have bagged my MKV R32 and the only way I would take the bags out is if I sell the car :snowcool:


I feel like every car I will ever own.... I need to bag it now :laugh:

Cars just wont look good enough >:]


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

prospal said:


> I feel like every car I will ever own.... I need to bag it now :laugh:
> 
> Cars just wont look good enough >:]


They should come bagged from factory! Like a package option :laugh:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


albfelix said:


> They should come bagged from factory! Like a package option :laugh:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

albfelix said:


> They should come bagged from factory! Like a package option :laugh:


If only :laugh: But then it wouldn't be special


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

prospal said:


> If only :laugh: But then it wouldn't be special


Agree, then we all be looking for lift kits :laugh::laugh:


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Swoops said:


> Misha is the man for the job, you will receive the car from him in a 100% working order for a problem free daily


This, Misha is the man. He is the first, second and last opinion you'll ever need! 

So many buddies in this thread, oh hai guys! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> This, Misha is the man. He is the first, second and last opinion you'll ever need!
> 
> So many buddies in this thread, oh hai guys! :wave:


If an installer openly has many problems, he cant be that good of an installer. also a poor sales man. :laugh:

The amount of air on the roads today is staggering, if you stop and think about it, and its only coming on stronger. a well done system can last 20 years. I know because, its the 90's lincolns that are failing now.


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> So many buddies in this thread, oh hai guys! :wave:


hola :wave:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

No problems here except one leak right after install. The next day the installer fixed the leak. Now my only problem is that I want the new v2. :laugh:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

Coming up on 2 years of dailying. Year round, I even take it snowboarding. Not a single problem....


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> If an installer openly has many problems, he cant be that good of an installer. also a poor sales man. :laugh:
> 
> The amount of air on the roads today is staggering, if you stop and think about it, and its only coming on stronger. a well done system can last 20 years. I know because, its the 90's lincolns that are failing now.


while there are plenty of oems using air the 90's Lincolns and fords have been failing for years  I would venture to say we have them to thank for showing us what fails more so then being reliable.

To the OP if you're looking for a qualified installer located in NJ who has been bagging cars,trucks and just about anything with wheels since the late 90's please pm me.I'm in no way trying to take anything from the guy you talked to but this guy will give you the straight scoop.He's more into the mini scene but he knows his stuff and would be more then happy to talk with you.


----------

